# My plowing Buddy !!!!!!!! post yours



## RayGauthier

Post your plow Buddy !!!!!!!!
You can put anything on the ground in front of him or ask him if he wants to plow and he's at the door.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Here she is. Roudy as all hell and loves going in the truck


----------



## 02powerstroke




----------



## rayf268

RayGauthier 
Your pup looks just like my dog minus the docked tail . almost wish mine had his tail docked it smacks into everything and bruises the old peoples legs .


----------



## Synergyracing

Here are my boys... my yellow is 2-1/2 and loves anything to do with snow and my black lab is 7 months now.... he is just thrilled with truck rides.....
11
The last pic.... well, he looks stoned, but not really.... These guys are far from being brothers but it is amazing how much they like each other.... Love Labs!!!!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Heres my ole buddy*

He used to race me for the door, didnt matter if it was 3am or whenever......Tried to post photo, wouldnt work...


----------



## dirt digger

heres my brittany


----------



## DJ Contracting

*I'll chime in*

Well the poodle gets sick plowing and the lab mix hasn't had a full route in yet, so we'll see how she does.


----------



## doh

Synergyracing;339603 said:


> Here are my boys... my yellow is 2-1/2 and loves anything to do with snow and my black lab is 7 months now.... he is just thrilled with truck rides.....
> 11
> The last pic.... well, he looks stoned, but not really.... These guys are far from being brothers but it is amazing how much they like each other.... Love Labs!!!!


I have a blk and a yellow too, My blk the oldest (7) gets car sick while plowing, the yellow (1 and abit) always hits the dashboard.


----------



## Rcgm

Here is a picture of my little girl.She loves the truck doesn't matter were we are going.I know am going to catch hell for this pink outfit LOL .

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Rcgm

Here is 1 more of my little dog and my wife.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## YardMedic

*Toby*

This is his first winter, but he loves riding with dad in the truck!


----------



## SnoFarmer

If you leave the door to the truck open she will be in it.


----------



## kubotazd21

Here's mine. He will be 2 in february


----------



## Dstosh

She is to lazy in the morning to jump in the truck so I give her some help.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Here goes*



Oshkosh;339605 said:


> He used to race me for the door, didn't matter if it was 3am or whenever......Tried to post photo, wouldn't work...


Finally got a photo not to error....


----------



## NoFearDeere

She loves the truck rides...


----------



## chtucker

YardMedic;339793 said:


> This is his first winter, but he loves riding with dad in the truck!


What breed?


----------



## ECS

Here is my buddy. He loves going in the truck or JEEP anywhere. By the end of the full plow route, I think he is a bit tired of riding though.


----------



## YardMedic

*Boxer*

Another shot around the same time


----------



## Dogbonz

Click on pic to enlarge,,,,,,

Here is a pic of my girls,,, they like to plow,,, but they like the water better!!

Ever see a bulldog swim,,,


----------



## RayGauthier

WOW your boxer is the same as mine maybe alittle more white on he's or her's chest
but they look the same.
Our's is called Gunny AKA Gunny Gunther or Squishy .
tymusic


----------



## MO TOYS

lol i love dogs i have 5 but my plow budy is a 2004 4x4 pearl white pitbull lol
gotta be carefull not to let him out in the snow ill loose him lol


----------



## RayGauthier

Maybe you should put a nice HOT PINK top on him. I think I know of a dog owner that would maybe send it to you for free. LOL


----------



## PLM-1

Here are my twin 8 week old girls. The German Shepherd is probably going to be the plow dog this winter. The Bulldog's bladder only lasts about 10 minutes!


----------



## YardMedic

Ray, yours being first it automatically caught my attention! Yeah, she looks a lot like my little guy Toby. He's a bit bigger now being about 5mos old, but he still has the puppy face

Love the bulldogs here too! My wife has always wanted one of them as well


----------



## RayGauthier

*Gunny*

We just love our boxer he is 1 year old now and still bounces around. We got him after we had to put down our St-Bernard we never thought we could ever love another dog like we loved him but Gunny but he sure did grow on us fast and we love him to death.
We were looking at Bulldog's but there where no breeder's around us and would of had to have one flown in. Gunny sure is a bundle of joy and fills a room quick. 
I had a Dyno max muffler and pipes put on my truck (not loud just deep sound) and it's really funny he can hear it way before anyone else and he runs to the door and stands up to look out and see the truck pull in.


----------



## RayGauthier

Thing we make our dog's do


----------



## JKOOPERS

heres mine evreytime i open the door she runs to my truck


----------



## Rowski

*Here's my girl...*

She loves to ride.


----------



## Rcgm

POPO4995;339975 said:


> She loves the truck rides...


HAHAHA gotta love those chihuahuas.That is what mine is just her ears are so damn big they won't stand up.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Rcgm

RayGauthier;340130 said:


> Maybe you should put a nice HOT PINK top on him. I think I know of a dog owner that would maybe send it to you for free. LOL


LMAO I would gladly pay the shipped to

You think that pink top is bad when we first got her my wife put a pink dress on her I was outside with her and of course 3 of my buddys drove by and seen it I never hear the end of that.Wife still says have you seen that pink dress for the dog anywhere HMM NO

RCGM
Brad


----------



## RayGauthier

I was oversea's in Afghanistan when I got the picture of my St-Bernard with the reindeer antlers on him and laughed so much and felt sorry for him at the same time.


----------



## Strictly Snow

*Plowing Buddies*

The lab is 5 years old and loves the snow. The eski is of unknown age she is a rescue(some schumck threw her from a moving vehicle in front of the house)


----------



## PremierLand

Heres the little guy that comes with sometimes.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC

this will be these little ones first plow season....brother (black, brown, white) and sister (black, white.)...they say there a mountian dog, cattle dog ...mix

and there uncle (my wifes dog) is a shnuzer poddle mix
there 15 weeks old

probably wont go out this year maybe the next season


----------



## sbrennan007

*The Snow Pug*

My little girl. She's all ready for the snow...


----------



## Rickco

Here's my girl.Iris. 21/2 Yrs. Loves to go anywhere with Dad. Boy I wish I had half her energy.


----------



## YardMedic

Great posts guys, though I have to say I particularly liked sbrennan's truck. Sorry dude, can't put the dog & truck in the pic together -- the truck caught my attention! Cute pug though!


----------



## MO TOYS

my plow buddy


----------



## Synergyracing

tell me that is his paw on your womans stomach.... lol


had to say it... merry x mas!!!


----------



## Buster F

No worries leaving the truck running when this guys with me


----------



## MO TOYS

Synergyracing;341347 said:


> tell me that is his paw on your womans stomach.... lol
> 
> had to say it... merry x mas!!!


lol yeah you perv lol that is his paw lol sorry pic is messed up


----------



## MO TOYS

maybe this one will work


----------



## Ocean Side

*My Girls*


----------



## mcwlandscaping

teddy girl! she loves ridin in the truck!


----------



## kashman

she was the best dog loved the truck and snow. she died in the fall they told me no money in the world could save her i asked


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kashman

he still likes the truck and yes they have their own room and hes loves the bed. the wife thinks im crazy i treat the dogs like kings


----------



## rofoth3

This is my plow partner. 3 yr old white boxer.


----------



## bigjoe871

The black one thinks she's a sled dog


----------



## Pearcelawn

My buddy!!!


----------



## jcesar

Here is my puppy. If you touch her truck, she will bite you!!!!!


----------



## daninline

Here's our pups.
The Rottie went in the plow truck only one time the seat was to small for him or well for me, he put his a$$ right in my face so that won't work he has some killer gas  
He is about 125 pounds just try to open the door he would lick you to death

But he goes on rides to give people quotes.










The Akita Tyra we had to put down just this fall she was just to sick they told us she had cancer 5 years ago and we had her operated on but in the end arthritis did her in she just had a hard time doing anything always in pain, I'll tell ya after 14 years it's hard thing to do.


----------



## iakentdoz

This is Tobby when he was a pup, he will be a year old next week. He hasn't had a chance to ride along when I plow yet  but does go with me on dump runs and loves it because the lady at the dump give him a treat every time.


----------



## Mark13

haha, the cat is bigger than the dog was


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Here is my buddy, cant really take her plowing tho she is too fidgity.


----------



## Banksy

Here is my lab and Boston Terrier. The lab pic is at Lake Winnipesaukee NH and the terrier pic is in Brewster Mass on Cape Cod. My wife and I are looking at another Boston Terrier puppy.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Banksy;341941 said:


> Here is my lab and Boston Terrier. The lab pic is at Lake Winnipesaukee NH and the terrier pic is in Brewster Mass on Cape Cod. My wife and I are looking at another Boston Terrier puppy.


what part of the lake? we are up in meridith bay quite a bit durring the summer.


----------



## Banksy

mcwlandscaping;341961 said:


> what part of the lake? we are up in meridith bay quite a bit durring the summer.


That's at my grandparents place in Moultonborough. I'll be up there this February for ice fishing, if it ever gets friggin cold


----------



## iakentdoz

Mark13;341927 said:


> haha, the cat is bigger than the dog was


 There about the same size now.


----------



## Pearcelawn

*I'm in trouble now...*

Iakentdoz, my wife and daughter have seen the pics of Toby and now we have to get one!!  What kind of dog is he?


----------



## polarplowing

*My Hunting and Plowing Buddy*

Here's my new English Springer Pup.


----------



## BigJohn

She may be the smallest PlowBuddy, but she's mighty!!! Stick a hand in my truck, and she'll take off your......uh........fingertip?


----------



## Nascar24

*Here's our little guy!*

Here's our rescue dog from St. Croix, he loves the snow!, If I was him, I'd be Pee Ode about moving from paradise to the snow belt, but he loves it! lol


----------



## lucky13rme

Here's the little guy, this will be his first winter. Not sure if he'll ride in the truck or not, he has a high energy level.


----------



## JeffNY

This is my buddy, but he in no way, shape, or form is getting inside my truck on the leather seats.
130lb Malamute, 3yrs old.


----------



## gpfarrell

130lb Malamute? What do you need a truck for?

Great pics of all the doggies, but with a Siberian Husky at my house I was happy to see your big furball!


----------



## iakentdoz

Pearcelawn;342089 said:


> Iakentdoz, my wife and daughter have seen the pics of Toby and now we have to get one!!  What kind of dog is he?


Tobby is a Shih Tzu. I wasn't a fan of small dogs, but the is such a fun and loving dog. He is my best friend and loves to be held and petted.


----------



## Glockshot73!

my jake-e-boo


----------



## Alaska Boss

*Valerie*

Valerie the snow beagle. She doesn't really like to ride while I'm plowing, but likes to climb on the piles to see better!


----------



## Alaska Boss

*Yaaaaaahhhooooooooo !!!!!*

What could be more fun than running in the snow?


----------



## snowsniper1

Here's my plow buddy Gordo sitting next to my girlfriend. He weighs 20lbs more than she does. 2yr old Presa Canario.


----------



## jce4isu

this is my dog meyer he is alot bigger now that pic is 2 mounths old


----------



## Donny O.

this is Cookie our shi-tzu poodle mix. got him 3 xmas's ago for our kids....he is our christmas cookie!! he loves to ride and gets mad when you don't take him....I hanve't taken him plowing though. when i was calling around looking for dogs the only place that had any left had him. they couldn't get rid of him because as the lady said 'he was defective'. if you look at his back right leg the ankle and knee don't bend....they think it didn't develop right in the womb cuz there were 8 pups and not enough room. he still runs and jumps and everything jsut fine and it causes him no problems cuz he knows no different. he can get in my f150 no problems. they were going to put him to sleep and I didn't think that was fair to him cuz it wans't his fault and someone should love him.....so we took him and we love him. as you can also tell by the picture he thinks he is a mercat and sits up like this all the time to look out the window on the front door.....and no thats not me in the picture that is my 78 year old father who lives with us.


----------



## Eyesell

Yeah here's mine with my daughter, 7 pound Yourkie, Ripley..


----------



## somm

the most elusive Missouri river otter:


----------



## somm

The otter's diet consists of crayfish and fish. Missouri Department of Conservation data shows that during the warm months crayfish equal 60% of their diet and fish 30%. In cold months when crayfish go dormant fish become 60-70% of their main diet. When the bass, suckers, catfish and trout school up in the few holes during the cold months they become highly vulnerable to otter predation. :crying:


----------



## tim975

Hello everyone, this is Gracie. She's a 3 month old Basset Hound, just recently hired. She's in training right now, so she should be ready for the next snowstorm.


----------



## Fastech

Here is my Plow Buddy. He makes a great plowing partner.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

I got a 6 month old black lab puppy for christmas from my uncle. She's still rowdy for longer rides. Once I get her trained, She'll be going for rides in the truck though. I'm really amazed at how much energy this pup has.


----------



## tonybands

*The Handsomest of All*

This is Fisher...Guess how he got his first name??? His middle name is Boss!


----------



## Donny O.

tonybands;348179 said:


> This is Fisher...Guess how he got his first name???


he likes salmon fishing????


----------



## PaulT

Ginny (beagle/husky mix)










Raven


----------



## ServiceOnSite

*new partner*

she was to young to come with me last year. and now she can only come with this year if im takin my older truck. Dont like her nails tearin up the new leather in the 06 2500hd.:realmad:


----------



## YardMedic

*Ray*

Hey Ray..... wondering how old your boxer Gunny is and if he's been fixed yet (if at all). Toby gets his snip tomorrow and we're curious how he'll handle things

~Kevin


----------



## PremierLand

Heres two of them. The little dog is a Chawawa and Jack Russle Mix. For some reason I cant think of what kind of the dog the bigger one is. Its really pissing me off since hes the favorite. lol.

However the little dog is alot more contempt in the truck, while the bigger dog needs to see everything and everyone.


----------



## Donny O.

PremierLand;350342 said:


> For some reason I cant think of what kind of the dog the bigger one is. Its really pissing me off since hes the favorite. lol.


cocker spaniel??


----------



## PremierLand

Donny O.;350477 said:


> cocker spaniel??


Yes.Thank you, it was at the tip of my toung, I just couldnt spit it out. lol


----------



## Donny O.

PremierLand;350616 said:


> Yes.Thank you, it was at the tip of my toung, I just couldnt spit it out. lol


one of my wife favorites.....specialy in the light brown with the bottom half of the dog having long hair and short on top. some neighbors have 2 of them....great dogs!!


----------



## Pearcelawn

We used to have a cocker. She was loyal, fun,and very well behaved. She was very old and went blind and deaf so we did the only thing we could do.We miss her a lot.Recommend everyone get one.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

My Teddy (the big one) and Jglandscaping's Max (the puppy)....yea i know, deck is a mess!!!


----------



## metrolawncare

This is Hank....well his face anyways. He's an Italian Greyhound.


----------



## stroker79

you all have some really great dogs! I want one so bad but im renting and unfortunately cannot have one. I love the malamute, thats one of my favs but ill probably get the boxer in favor of short hair. the drooling is another issue, oh well

Great pups everyone!!


----------



## YardMedic

Doug, haven't had problems with Toby & drooling, and my parents have his 8 year old grandmother Boxer, and she's very clean (no slobber). Many people have worried about that with our dogs, but I jokingly say that the gaskets aren't leaking yet! These 2 Boxers in my family are a couple of the best dogs we've had. Good luck!

~Kevin


----------



## stroker79

YardMedic;351690 said:


> Doug, haven't had problems with Toby & drooling, and my parents have his 8 year old grandmother Boxer, and she's very clean (no slobber). Many people have worried about that with our dogs, but I jokingly say that the gaskets aren't leaking yet! These 2 Boxers in my family are a couple of the best dogs we've had. Good luck!
> 
> ~Kevin


Really! I had a friend that had a boxer and has a drool to him. Want to breed one for me? haha

In all seriousness, thats good to know, I am very anxious to get a boxer, they are beautiful dogs and I hear they are great friends. Thank you for the information.


----------



## 1lowGMC

Am I the only one who takes the cat with me? Her name is Bob, she loves riding in the truck.


----------



## YardMedic

GMC, does she bat at the wipers all the time? maybe a little catnip hanging from the mirror?

Beware -- attack kitty? Just kidding, as all pets are loved ones and get equal treatment in my book. Way to be a trend setter, though! 

~Kevin


----------



## 1lowGMC

YardMedic;353156 said:


> GMC, does she bat at the wipers all the time? maybe a little catnip hanging from the mirror?
> 
> Beware -- attack kitty? Just kidding, as all pets are loved ones and get equal treatment in my book. Way to be a trend setter, though!
> 
> ~Kevin


 
She usualy sleeps in a ball in the passenger seat. It's a pain when she wants to sleep in my lap though!


----------



## LMG Masonry Inc

Heres My 2. Great Dane is two large, can't see around her. And they both love 2 eat cats,or squirrels, rabbits, opossums and stupid people that try to steal things.


----------



## PDQ Pete

Here is my best buddy, this guy loves rats


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

this is my dog buddy, lab/pit mix.


----------



## rayf268

1lowGMC;353122 said:


> Am I the only one who takes the cat with me? Her name is Bob, she loves riding in the truck.


is bob short for bobcat ..
I have one that looks almost like your except he is missing one leg , hit by car from fomer owner my wife use to work in a vet hospital.


----------



## rayf268

Like your pit mix goldenpro 
I have a pitbull he is the best dog I have had 
To bad the breed gets a bad rap for stupid people who think hurting animals is fun and profitable . unless a dog is bread for fighting and has fighting parents pits are one of the best breeds, highly trainable, playful, and most importantly holds his bladder for 10 hrs when needed 
mine thinks hes a lap dog 75lbs lump in my lap while watching T.V.


----------



## Donny O.

Donny O.;343752 said:


> this is Cookie our shi-tzu poodle mix. got him 3 xmas's ago for our kids....he is our christmas cookie!! he loves to ride and gets mad when you don't take him....I hanve't taken him plowing though. when i was calling around looking for dogs the only place that had any left had him. they couldn't get rid of him because as the lady said 'he was defective'. if you look at his back right leg the ankle and knee don't bend....they think it didn't develop right in the womb cuz there were 8 pups and not enough room. he still runs and jumps and everything jsut fine and it causes him no problems cuz he knows no different. he can get in my f150 no problems. they were going to put him to sleep and I didn't think that was fair to him cuz it wans't his fault and someone should love him.....so we took him and we love him. as you can also tell by the picture he thinks he is a mercat and sits up like this all the time to look out the window on the front door.....and no thats not me in the picture that is my 78 year old father who lives with us.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/hondarrman/cookiethemercat.jpg


well I actually took the Cookieman plowing with me tuesday morning for the first time. no problem at all and he loved it. except for the one time he was standing on the seat and I hit the snowpile a bit faster than I wanted and he went flying and landed on the floor. he layed on the seat after that.


----------



## 1lowGMC

rayf268;353650 said:


> is bob short for bobcat ..
> I have one that looks almost like your except he is missing one leg , hit by car from fomer owner my wife use to work in a vet hospital.


She is an american Bobtail, which are born without a tail And yes thats is why she is named Bob. She is my best friend.

Was yours named tripod? or how about tribob? haha


----------



## f250man

*Here mine*

He is a 7 month old black lab. As soon as he see's the leash he knows he's going for a ride. We need some snow so I can see how he dose for a few hours in the truck.


----------



## SnoBunny

The shop plow dog:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

rayf268;353651 said:


> Like your pit mix goldenpro
> I have a pitbull he is the best dog I have had
> To bad the breed gets a bad rap for stupid people who think hurting animals is fun and profitable . unless a dog is bread for fighting and has fighting parents pits are one of the best breeds, highly trainable, playful, and most importantly holds his bladder for 10 hrs when needed
> mine thinks hes a lap dog 75lbs lump in my lap while watching T.V.


yeah i hear you, they are def a great breed, i have best of both worlds with my dog the happy playful lab side, but the mean aggressive pit side when he's protecting the house, lol.

to be honest he is by far the best dog i have ever had, and i had dogs my whole life, he's by far the smartest i have had, and def trains fast,


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

one more


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

one more, lol i love his gold stripes.


----------



## wingplowwilly

*Mack*

He is my drinking buddy too


----------



## Oshkosh

*Great just great.lol*



wingplowwilly;354041 said:


> He is my drinking buddy too


 Another Bulldog fan.....Matches your truck....Arnt they great....


----------



## GTMS

My buddies, a son (tucker) and his mom (maddie sue), they both like shotgun. I make them take turns


----------



## Donny O.

well i got a new plowing buddy a week ago. this is Timber a 4 month old Husky mix. they claim he is mixed with arctic timber wolf and red timber wolf(hence the name), but we don't see it. even my buddy that breeds malamutes and is very into wolfs and such said all he sees in Husky. the vet said he might have some collie in him....so who really knows. all i know is he has been a great dog, no agression, very mellow and lovable and very smart. and notice his eyes are mixed colors....very cool looking. oh did i mention he has the same stiff leg as my other dog i posted earlier.....I sure can find em.


----------



## 1lowGMC

Donny O.;363548 said:


> well i got a new plowing buddy a week ago. this is Timber a 4 month old Husky mix. they claim he is mixed with arctic timber wolf and red timber wolf(hence the name), but we don't see it. even my buddy that breeds malamutes and is very into wolfs and such said all he sees in Husky. the vet said he might have some collie in him....so who really knows. all i know is he has been a great dog, no agression, very mellow and lovable and very smart. and notice his eyes are mixed colors....very cool looking. oh did i mention he has the same stiff leg as my other dog i posted earlier.....I sure can find em.


I love the eyes.


----------



## All_Clear

Here's my old plow buddies, they loved the snow.


----------



## All_Clear

I miss them both and plowing for that matter......


----------



## All_Clear

Here's our runt now... she fits living in the city much better, thats why i had to sell my german shepherds :crying:

All Clear


----------



## the_mayor

How in the world could you sell your dogs?!?!?!?


----------



## KINNCO

*My little cowboy  *


----------



## snowsniper1

ttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stroker79

I GOT A PLOWING BUDDY!!

My wife got him since I keep talking about wanting a dog (we cannot have one because of where we live) so she got me Clifford. Hes a good pup and he hasnt even had to go to the bathroom yet. He doesnt bark either and goes wherever i want him in the truck without an argument!

Here he is


----------



## All_Clear

the_mayor;365543 said:


> How in the world could you sell your dogs?!?!?!?


Moved from 5 ac to a city lot..... didnt have much of a choice, the dogs werent happy.

Didnt want to but hey what do you do.....

All Clear


----------



## misanthrope

*hice*



YardMedic;339793 said:


> This is his first winter, but he loves riding with dad in the truck!


I love boxers....here are mine....


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

This is Klaus. 2 year old german sheperd. Likes to slobber all over the back windows. And he won't let anyone near or in the truck except me.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice Dog and Nice truck!


----------



## jglandscaping

Max (short for Duramax, you say Duramax he knows hes in trouble ) is 11 months now, hes def. a water dog.
The second one is of my girlfriend and I with our dogs, Tacoma is a treeing walker **** hound, you should hear his bark, its crazy.
Can't wait for snow!
James


----------



## Eyesell

Boy good to see people are still posting in the middle or should I say tail end of summer !


----------



## NCass31

this is my plowing buddy Layla..


----------



## rayf268

*heres my guys*

they don't plow with me but there good for a laugh
the white one's name is Brutus he's 10 months old 
Baron is 4yrs he (my) 75lbs lap dog


----------



## dlcequip

i need a plowing buddy


----------



## rjets00

My new buddy Charlie


----------



## Donny O.

dlcequip;402509 said:


> i need a plowing buddy


the Humane society has plenty of 'buddys' that i'm sure would much rather be out riding around in a truck with you than where they are!!!


----------



## WSR

My buddy from the humane society. Loves to ride in the truck like most dogs.


----------



## rayf268

both of mine we saved sort of, one from the humane society and the other was shot by cops on a call for dom violence he came running to say hi so they shot. my wife worked at the emergency animal hospital when he came in he had a 9mm hole in his snout blowing blood everywhere just happy to get petted so we got him after the owners couldn't \ wouldn't pay.


----------



## ZR2plower

My plow buddy is a rescue beagle named Lyle. He likes to ride on the sled too!


----------



## VBigFord20

This is Potter. (He had that name, I would never name a dog after Harry Potter). We adopted him from some people who got him for there kids. The kids treated him like crap though. He is a 2 year old rat terrier and very friendly and peppy.:waving:


----------



## grandview

Here's mine!


----------



## Bossman 92

You never cese to amaze me!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I saved my shepherd from being put down. They found him after running on the streets for about 2-3 weeks. No one claimed him. And they couldnt adopt him out because of his food problem with you can't go near it or him. So my buddy works as a dog trainer for german shepherd rescue called me and told me they had a dog they would adopt to me. well here it is about half a year later. I got the dog. they named him klaus so I kept the name. Broke him of his food problem. And he is a good faithful loyal dog. And a good friend to me. My other dog a 15 1/2 year old collie just died mid august from age. Wish she still was here. She was the nicest dog I have ever seen. only wanted attention never bit or attacked anyone and was always by my side. RIP nikki


----------



## MIAWPUKEK

Here's my new plowing buddy. My old plow buddy got hit the ONE time I left home when I went plowing. This guy goes with me everytime I go plowing now.

I only wish I had the pic of him when he had his head out the back window while I was plowing powder. He looked at me, and all I could see was two blinking eyes and the rest of his face/head was covered in snow *L*.

Black Lab - Mickey


----------



## stroker79

I cannot wait until I can afford a house so that I can get a Dog. I already know what I want.

Its a rare breed called an Entlebucher Sennenhund and they are so cute!

Here is a picture of one.










and them as a pup


----------



## smokefan20

Here is my plow buddy Jack. He is a hand full at times but at least its never a dull moment with him


----------



## SnoFarmer

*************


----------



## DBL

this is camden (found her at a country radio station concert in camden nj back in the spring and the girls love calling her cammie) shes about 6 or 7 months now...dont know if shes going to riding with me this winter but she loves being at the shop so maybe shell stay there


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

rayf268;401775 said:


> they don't plow with me but there good for a laugh
> the white one's name is Brutus he's 10 months old
> Baron is 4yrs he (my) 75lbs lap dog


you're one dog looks like my dog, he's a pit/lab mix.


----------



## dzrick

I had to put my buddy down a couple years ago after 14 yrs., he loved riding in the truck and he'd sleep on the last of the snow every year.

I really need to get the few picture I have of him scanned.


----------



## Detroitdan

This is Missy the Wonder Dog, posing with the kids out Jeepin'. WIsh I had a scanner, I have a couple adorable pics from when she was a puppy. I actually used my favorite picture of her to make my business cards. She's a 7 year old, 50 lb Golden Retriever, best friend I've ever had. Was nervous about taking her plowing at first, but she does well, and it keeps me from beating on the truck, trying to be gentle so she doesn't get thrown. I thought I was the only one who took their dog plowing-never seen another dog in a plowtruck.


----------



## linycctitan

*My 'Bella*

Here is my 6-1/2 YO pit. She is my 2nd pitbull & they are absolutely the best dogs. It is truely a shame that they have such a bad rep because of all the morons that take advantage of this breeds loyalty. Everyone that meets her, loves her and yes, she is VERY spoiled!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Here is my plow buddy.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Detroitdan;416882 said:


> This is Missy the Wonder Dog, posing with the kids out Jeepin'. WIsh I had a scanner, I have a couple adorable pics from when she was a puppy. I actually used my favorite picture of her to make my business cards. She's a 7 year old, 50 lb Golden Retriever, best friend I've ever had. Was nervous about taking her plowing at first, but she does well, and it keeps me from beating on the truck, trying to be gentle so she doesn't get thrown. I thought I was the only one who took their dog plowing-never seen another dog in a plowtruck.


we all do. Keeps me company besides the radio/cd player. But my german shepherd got a little territorial at the end of last season. and my buddy went to climb into my old truck. and my dog growled at him. and the whole time we were out during the valentines day snow storm my dog was right on his back. so I love it lol.


----------



## cet

clapper&Company;417073 said:


> Here is my plow buddy.


They are the reason we work as hard as we do.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yes it is,


----------



## shanta74

my new puppy i go pick him up in 5 weeks he is a pure breed old english mastiff he is three weeks now.i will try him out in the truck with me for the first couple of years but when he is full grown i think he will be to big his grand father weighs over 250 and his mother and father are getting close


----------



## Jgrub75

Depending on how long I will be out. My son if it will be quick or the dog if it will be long, or sometimes both.


----------



## DareDog

heres my 2, Border collies

the one on the right loved being the plow dog when she was a pup, now she dosent like it any more, must be the truck from the smell of it.

the other one he likes it, he likes to go for car rides


----------



## Quality SR

I finally got around to taking a picture of my PLOWING buddy. He is a great dog. He is a Maltese, His name is Max.


----------



## tmagaw

here are my plow buddies, it mom and daughter, this is my first winter back behind the plow in more than 20 years and i am going to try taking these two to see if they like it.they both love to go for a ride because they love the heated seats even in the summertime


----------



## Burkartsplow

*Father and Son*

Here are my two guys, Pele is 3 1/2 and his son Rooney is 1 1/2. They may be mexican, but they love the snow!!!!


----------



## jbone

I may as well post a pic of my lab. Shes afraid of riding in the truck . I couldnt get any photos of her from recently, shes 2 years old today, this is from when she was brand new:


----------



## TurbDies2500

Nice Dogs Guys, Can't share any pictures of my own.


----------



## yard5864

Here is my dash-mate. He rides on the dashboard everytime I got out. He loves it, and sometimes I think he is more excited about going out than I am. When it starts snowing he stares out our kitchen window and cries until its time. I open the door and he bolts to the truck!


----------



## sechracer

Here are my 2. Neither of them plow with me due to excessive energy levels. The black on is Jessie, she is 7 1/2 and a Lab/Husky/Terrior mix. The brown one is Cody. He is 8 and a Keeshound shepard.


----------



## merrimacmill

heres mine, hes a 8 month old beagle


----------



## Brothers

*my buddy*

here is my co-pilot ...


----------



## YardMedic

Brothers;437485 said:


> here is my co-pilot ...


That's one car window I'll be keeping my hands out of!


----------



## Detroitdan

YardMedic;437494 said:


> That's one car window I'll be keeping my hands out of!


There's Passive Anti-theft Devices, and then there's Not-So-Passive Anti-theft Devices.


----------



## alleghenypaving

keeps the truck safe at all hours of the night. loves going ,best buddy in the world. my partner...always waiting to go .


----------



## JD Dave

Not mine but looks just like her.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;437575 said:


> Not mine but looks just like her.


Trying to conserve energy? I thought it was your Dad's


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Brothers - how do you like the doberman breed. I am seriously considering a doberman. Any suggestions on breeders, I see you are from Toronto Area. I am about an hour away.

My girlfriend has a bunny... LOL


----------



## shanta74

here is my new buddy. he is an english mastiff. i might have to try him out when i go plowing this winter he loves riding we drove 2 and a half hours one way to get him and he just fell a sleep on the seat. he is 8 weeks now.]


----------



## shanta74

here is a better pic my sister took of him today


----------



## nicksplowing

*My Plowing Pits & Some More Equipment*

My Pit Bulls And Some Of My Other Trucks


----------



## J&D

this is my little buddy. he is probably not gonna come out with me this year. he tries to sit on my lap when we're driving


----------



## JD Dave

J&D;439341 said:


> this is my little buddy. he is probably not gonna come out with me this year. he tries to sit on my lap when we're driving


That's a nice looking dog!


----------



## J&D

thanks JD Dave. He's a handfull though.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

HELP i dont remember how to resize the pics


----------



## Brothers

*doberman*



MIDTOWNPC;437603 said:


> Brothers - how do you like the doberman breed. I am seriously considering a doberman. Any suggestions on breeders, I see you are from Toronto Area. I am about an hour away.
> 
> My girlfriend has a bunny... LOL


i have had nothing but dobes and they are the best dog going ... 
smart,loyal,and fearless for the protection of his /her family

let me know how you make out and the pup , i had a litter last year from my male and i sold the pup for 800

good luck bud


----------



## pelt35

*companion*

This is my co-pilot


----------



## DAPLOWKING

JD Dave;439742 said:


> That's a nice looking dog!


Hey Dave, I'm the guy with the yellow lab with the pink nose that looks like the twin to yours. If I send you pics can you post them for me. I still can't figure out how to post them. I can be reached at [email protected]. and I'll return the e mail and send you some pics. You'll be amazed at how much they look a like. Thanks.

Larry AKA Daplowking


----------



## BRAAAP

He loves the snow and love to ride in the truck!! Got him for free when he was 10 weeks a collage kid got him and couldn't take care of him so he gave him away.


----------



## ta3834bbl

*lost my plow buddy this summer*


























We lost our plow buddy just before our summer vacation in June '07.


----------



## JD Dave

ta3834bbl;442811 said:


> We lost our plow buddy just before our summer vacation in June '07.


Sorry about your lose. Does that dog have a V plow strapped to him, I can't believe how deep the snow is he's going threw.


----------



## ta3834bbl

Yeah, you could say she has a V nose! We got her for my daughter when she was 2 and they were best buds. You should see the home movie with Sara in the tub and copper doing a full dive into the tub on the run from the living room. What a mess! She was 13 and had some minor problems, then the seizures started and I didn't want her to have to go through that not one more time. Tough decision, she was 13 and born on Christmas day. Todd

A couple pics from the last day. Hope it doesn't make anyone sad. We really enjoyed her.


----------



## daveintoledo

*my boy bear*

my baby bear, all 140 lbs of him


----------



## daveintoledo

*baby bears favorite thing...*

is to ride in daddy bears truck, doesnt matter where we are going or for what. i tell the neighbor kids, stay away from bear, this is why we have to pick up our mail at the post office, that is whats left of the old mail man, femur bone ..hahahaahah


----------



## New Heights

daveintoledo;443076 said:


> is to ride in daddy bears truck, doesnt matter where we are going or for what. i tell the neighbor kids, stay away from bear, this is why we have to pick up our mail at the post office, that is whats left of the old mail man, femur bone ..hahahaahah


Dam That dog eats better then me.


----------



## daveintoledo

*he eats better then me too....*

those femur bones are 12 bucks.... but that was christmas morning.... funny thing, not a bit of fat on him, all muscle... biggest lab ive ever seen.....


----------



## daveintoledo

*his head is bigger then mine....*

he is just a big bucket of pure love, he is hugging me...hahhhah


----------



## FisherVMan

*English Setter copilot*









Can plow no problem for 6 hrs and then he has to pee!:laughing:


----------



## Mackman

Were are all the Great Danes at?? This isnt the one i had. But very close. Same color and all. It was a little smaller. I do have pics but dont feel like finding them and scaning. Best dog a man can ask for. Guess what his name was??? Mack lol. Talking about him makes me want to go out and get another.:crying:


----------



## Lux Lawn

YardMedic;339793 said:


> This is his first winter, but he loves riding with dad in the truck!


She looks like my Zoe.


----------



## GMC99

My 4 year old siberian "Hemi"


----------



## Newfie Ranger

The German Shepherd is my old buddy Kaine who pass on 2 years ago and the Border Collie is my new buddy Brodie. It's good to have a buddy that doesn't complain about you driving and listens to whatever you have on the radio.

There is an old test that proves that a dog is truly man's best friend (not that I tried it cause I know what the outcome will be). You lock you wife and your dog in the trunk of you car. Open it up ten minutes later and which one is happy to see you? You got it. If you answered your wife, ya better start running because she's gonna get ya.


----------



## albhb3

holy thread revival!


----------



## ServiceOnSite

I really think this should stay at the top or start a new one right before winter when this place is really busy.


----------



## the new boss 92

Newfie Ranger;1031328 said:


> The German Shepherd is my old buddy Kaine who pass on 2 years ago and the Border Collie is my new buddy Brodie. It's good to have a buddy that doesn't complain about you driving and listens to whatever you have on the radio.
> 
> There is an old test that proves that a dog is truly man's best friend (not that I tried it cause I know what the outcome will be). You lock you wife and your dog in the trunk of you car. Open it up ten minutes later and which one is happy to see you? You got it. If you answered your wife, ya better start running because she's gonna get ya.


thats to funny!:laughing:


----------



## Rumble

My Buddy Cane first at 7 weeks old second picture at 6 moths old.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Posers!!!! Building a sled team..... They make me pull.


----------



## GMC99

Mr.Markus;1031993 said:


> Posers!!!! Building a sled team..... They make me pull.


Ha! Im lucky to get mine off the couch to go for a walk! :laughing:


----------



## dam

Here are my plowing buddies, both are Aussie's.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Not my plow buddy but my buddy none the less. Peanut guards my mower when I'm away.


----------



## w4hyi

here's the 3 stooges


----------



## PrimoSR

*My Girl Chloe*

She is 6mo. old and very spoiled.


----------



## fisher guy

just found this thread cant belive i didnt find it earlier this year depending on who i go to work for this winter i may have 2 plowing buddies....and theyre both named buddy...go figure right?. the red 3 year old doberman is my bud who i rescued down in florida last summer...best dog ever i love him couldent ask for anything more from him...the other potential ride along buddy is my g/f's lab/chow mix 1 years old very lovable dog and great guard dog


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Dobermans are one of the most loyal dog I have ever seen. They say 2 of them togeather are just fearless. I got a chuckle when I came across some info that the creator of the doberman breed was Karl Heinz Doberman, he was a tax collector and wanted a dog with him to protect him. 

I want another one. I like when people cross the street when we are walking.


----------



## clydebusa

My wife and riding partner, Sunday brindle Pit.


----------



## JerseyGreen

here is my 5 year old lab Reid


----------



## sn95vert




----------



## 04f250fisher

Havent taken her plowing yet but here is my 2 year old black lab I rescued three months ago. Named her Ember


----------



## sn95vert

Cute dog. Mine is also a rescue. They are the best!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grabbed this one the other day. Such a personality.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*doberman*

plowing? now? your kidding me right?


----------



## cet

Looks like He/She has a pretty ruff life. Kind of reminds me of someone.:laughing:


----------



## Salty dog

Wow , thats a long running thread. heres maggie mae

Border collie / sheltie mix

Threw up in my 09 F 350 (temporarily banned) , Prefers riding in jeep with wife.

also loves to lick ears of shovelers when they try to nap


----------



## mikegooseman

I love Labs, my yellow will be ten in January, he loves waterfoul hunting opens up soon for the year........they are loyal and never say no.:


----------



## Burkartsplow

His name is Rooney and this little chihuahua will play for hours out in the snow. And for being Mexican he hates being outside on hot summer days.


----------



## fisher guy

MIDTOWNPC;1062448 said:


> plowing? now? your kidding me right?


sweet dobe mine is passed out and hogging the futon with me squeezed against the wall until i head off to bed then he will jump in between me and the gf and get under the covers as he does every night...what a life


----------



## hdelectraglide

My snow plowing buddies


----------



## fordzilla

heres my lazy pal lying down where he sleeps every night and spends most of the day lol










and this is how he sleeps


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










he loves goin in truck with me but he wont go in with anybody else

and as you can tell the last pic was before his haircut,, he was just shedding way too much and it was startin to look too dirty, now hes nice and real smooth lol


----------



## PrimoSR

hdelectraglide;1065634 said:


> My snow plowing buddies


Are those boxers?!


----------



## VIPHGM

This is them as puppy's..... just a few weeks old... now look at them they got a taste last year of the snow and there so excited to go back out this year there waiting at the window for the snow to come... i keep telling them not yet but they dont believe me....

19 months old Cane Corso's .... Yukon and Cobalt were a GM Family!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## clydebusa

rayf268;401775 said:


> they don't plow with me but there good for a laugh
> the white one's name is Brutus he's 10 months old
> Baron is 4yrs he (my) 75lbs lap dog


Man your Baron could be the brother to my dog named Sunday.


----------



## hdelectraglide

PrimoSR;1067837 said:


> Are those boxers?!


yea one is a boxer the other is a Victorian bulldog


----------



## JayD2

YardMedic;339793 said:


> This is his first winter, but he loves riding with dad in the truck!


Aww...a baby boxer.....I love them. Ours is very close to us, LOL infact, he minds better then our kids do.....


----------



## pitrack

iakentdoz;341918 said:


> This is Tobby when he was a pup, he will be a year old next week. He hasn't had a chance to ride along when I plow yet  but does go with me on dump runs and loves it because the lady at the dump give him a treat every time.


Something for you to look forward to haha. :laughing: He will be 17 this winter.


----------



## Hydeguy91

My two riders. cant seperate em' nor get them outta the truck.


----------



## boxerman

YardMedic;339793 said:


> This is his first winter, but he loves riding with dad in the truck!





YardMedic;340073 said:


> Another shot around the same time[/QUOTE
> Nice boxer. I have 6yr old female that is a fawn and weighs 89lbs. Love the boxers.


----------



## boxerman

*Here my Buddy.*

This my buddy Spitfire Sassy.


----------



## MeeksCo

*Powder*

This is Powder. Her name says it all! She's an American Eskimo. 
She here's the word 'ride' and goes nuts. 
Haven't taken her plowing yet, but she has traveled the U.S. with me and loves every minute. 
She's a great watchdog and I prefer to leave her at home with the lady while I'm not there. 
Loud bark, great ears, and doesn't like anyone more than her momma.

[IMG alt="Photobucket"]http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af168/Meeksco/Powder018.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG alt="Photobucket"]http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af168/Meeksco/Powder012.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG alt="Photobucket"]http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af168/Meeksco/Ch212.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG alt="Photobucket"]http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af168/Meeksco/Ch209.jpg[/IMG]
Yea...that's my lazy neighbors garage and his tree filled gutters. I'm putting up a fence once the grass is done growing.


----------



## MeeksCo

VIPHGM;1067864 said:


> This is them as puppy's..... just a few weeks old... now look at them they got a taste last year of the snow and there so excited to go back out this year there waiting at the window for the snow to come... i keep telling them not yet but they dont believe me....
> 
> 19 months old Cane Corso's .... Yukon and Cobalt were a GM Family!!


great dogs! That picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## CSLC

My 9yo American Bulldog Annie, She hates the snow but loves to ride in the truck!!!


----------



## pongow26

*This be MARTY the pitbull, boxer, mastiff, lab mix he will be a biggin*

Well he is 4 months old but he loves riding with me already so it will be nice to have him with for those 3am or 4am runs lol


----------



## Luther

Here's my girl...wesport

She sure is sweet.....I can let my truck idle when I'm not in it with no worries.


----------



## Pinky Demon

^^^ 
That's a pretty puppy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Barkalot*

ghost for halloween?

maybe thats why she chewed her blanket.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*mean growl*

someone does not like squirels... they are everywhere right now.


----------



## Longae29

Shes rides really well in the car, but not going to be a snowplower.


----------



## 20Silverado05

TCLA;1086422 said:


> Here's my girl...wesport
> 
> She sure is sweet.....I can let my truck idle when I'm not in it with no worries.
> 
> View attachment 81017
> 
> 
> View attachment 81018


That is an awsome looking shepard I have an all black shepard we rescued over a year ago.


----------



## PrimoSR

I have a little helper with my chores last weekend!


----------



## Luther

MIDTOWNPC;1091857 said:


> someone does not like squirels... they are everywhere right now.


Hahaha...... Mine *loves* squirrels (in her mouth!)

Great looking dog! :salute:



Longae29;1091864 said:


> Shes rides really well in the car, but not going to be a snowplower.


She's adorable!

Lab's are wonderful dogs.


----------



## ddb maine

Shes a munchkin, but a trooper, shes ended up under the glovebox a few times... Absolutely loves riding in the truck, time for a seat belt. Next dog I would like an Irish wolfhound...


----------



## Iowan

This is my springer Meekah. She went with me one time. When I hit the big pile she smacked the side of her head on the dash, about knocking her out so she stays at home now.


----------



## timberdoodle

My snow loving buddy, hard to keep him in the truck at times:


----------



## JayD2

PrimoSR;1092345 said:


> I have a little helper with my chores last weekend!


Nice looking Boxer.....We love Boxers...


----------



## Detroitdan

Salty dog;1064581 said:


> Threw up in my 09 F 350 (temporarily banned) ,


Happens to me every time I get in a Ford too ;>


----------



## Salty dog

Quote:


Code:


Originally Posted by Salty dog  
Threw up in my 09 F 350 (temporarily banned) ,




Code:


Happens to me every time I get in a Ford too ;>

Finally get quoted and its to make fun of my ride , cant catch a break


----------



## mule585

my girl chillin in the truck


----------



## procutsnow

Our little guy loves snow but he gets cold so mama puts a sweater and boots on him before he can play outside. I know it's ridiculous


----------



## JayD2

procutsnow;1102717 said:


> Our little guy loves snow but he gets cold so mama puts a sweater and boots on him before he can play outside. I know it's ridiculous


Awe...that's cute, and he actually wears them!
My Boxer begs to go for a walk every night around the block. His paws do not do so well to long in the snow, maybe I should see if they have them in his size.


----------



## procutsnow

JayD2;1102791 said:


> Awe...that's cute, and he actually wears them!
> My Boxer begs to go for a walk every night around the block. His paws do not do so well to long in the snow, maybe I should see if they have them in his size.


He walks funny when they first go on but is running around within a few minutes. They are "Muttluks" seem to stay on pretty well - haven't lost one yet but he only wears them in sub zero temperatures.


----------



## JayD2

procutsnow;1102872 said:


> He walks funny when they first go on but is running around within a few minutes. They are "Muttluks" seem to stay on pretty well - haven't lost one yet but he only wears them in sub zero temperatures.


Where did you get them?


----------



## procutsnow

She said "kvsupply.com" he is 29 pounds and we got the xtra small ones.


----------



## JayD2

procutsnow;1102931 said:


> She said "kvsupply.com" he is 29 pounds and we got the xtra small ones.


oh cool, thanks..


----------



## bacwudzme

Title:The Loner of "Baxter" State Park or
Percival "Baxter" (former Maine Governor, and former family friend)


----------



## JayD2

Most dogs are such great companions, I just cant see how people hurt them....My dog meets me at the door every time I come home and just shows so much love it makes you feel so good walking in, even when you have had a bad day.


----------



## boxerman

PrimoSR;1092345 said:



> I have a little helper with my chores last weekend!


Very nice boxer


----------



## Lux Lawn

PrimoSR;1092345 said:


> I have a little helper with my chores last weekend!


Great looking Boxer.


----------



## qualitycut

Here is my plowing buddy.


----------



## JayD2

qualitycut;1103647 said:


> Here is my plowing buddy.


Is that a boxer?


----------



## qualitycut

JayD2;1103861 said:


> Is that a boxer?


Yes it is I will try to get a better pic up later.


----------



## JayD2

qualitycut;1103873 said:


> Yes it is I will try to get a better pic up later.


I need to find a pix of mine boxer and post on here.


----------



## qualitycut

JayD2;1103885 said:


> I need to find a pix of mine boxer and post on here.


yea those were just from my cell phone and I couldnt get them any bigger.


----------



## mule585

found some pics from last year as i was cleanin up my computer


----------



## mule585

this looks fun


----------



## PrimoSR

JayD2;1100265 said:


> Nice looking Boxer.....We love Boxers...


Thanks, this is our first one. She just turned one year old today! She is a great pup.


----------



## mule585

sry guys wrong thread was thinking i was in worst stuck pics


----------



## PrimoSR

boxerman;1103022 said:


> Very nice boxer


Thanks, she is a good girl.


----------



## PrimoSR

Lux Lawn;1103127 said:


> Great looking Boxer.


Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## PrimoSR

qualitycut;1103647 said:


> Here is my plowing buddy.


Is that a boxer?


----------



## PrimoSR

JayD2;1103885 said:


> I need to find a pix of mine boxer and post on here.


Yes you do!


----------



## PrimoSR

PrimoSR;1104160 said:


> Is that a boxer?


Quote:
Originally Posted by JayD2 View Post
Is that a boxer?
Yes it is I will try to get a better pic up later.

Nevermind...


----------



## JayD2

qualitycut;1103647 said:


> Here is my plowing buddy.


Is it a male or female


----------



## qualitycut

JayD2;1104202 said:


> Is it a male or female


Male hes about 73 pounds


----------



## qualitycut

Here are some.


----------



## qualitycut

opps they didnt attach last time.


----------



## JayD2

OK, here is my budbud....


----------



## qualitycut

Boxers are great dogs, besides when they think they can sit on your lap.


----------



## JayD2

qualitycut;1105006 said:


> Boxers are great dogs, besides when they think they can sit on your lap.


Yeah, and don't forget about their farts, snoring, slobbers after drinking...LOL


----------



## qualitycut

JayD2;1105043 said:


> Yeah, and don't forget about their farts, snoring, slobbers after drinking...LOL


Ha yea they are actually slobs.


----------



## xtreem3d

my future plow buddy. His first visit to the vet was traumatizing :laughing:


----------



## JayD2

AWwwe....what kind is he, a black lab?


----------



## xtreem3d

He's a chocolate


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## Detroitdan

JayD2;1103004 said:


> Most dogs are such great companions, I just cant see how people hurt them....My dog meets me at the door every time I come home and just shows so much love it makes you feel so good walking in, even when you have had a bad day.


this reminded me of one of my favorite quotes, (sorry if it's been repeated)

Want to find out who Man's Best Friend really is? Lock your dog and your wife in the trunk of a car for a half an hour. Then when you let them out, see which one of them is happy to see you!


----------



## xtreem3d

Detroitdan;1108922 said:


> this reminded me of one of my favorite quotes, (sorry if it's been repeated)
> 
> Want to find out who Man's Best Friend really is? Lock your dog and your wife in the trunk of a car for a half an hour. Then when you let them out, see which one of them is happy to see you!


i;m gonna have to try that just as soon as i find the duct tape and chloroform ...... hehe


----------



## JayD2

Detroitdan;1108922 said:


> this reminded me of one of my favorite quotes, (sorry if it's been repeated)
> 
> Want to find out who Man's Best Friend really is? Lock your dog and your wife in the trunk of a car for a half an hour. Then when you let them out, see which one of them is happy to see you!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:That is really good.....LMAO....


----------



## mercer_me

20Silverado05;1108780 said:


>


What kind of dog is that?


----------



## 20Silverado05

mercer_me;1109617 said:


> What kind of dog is that?


all black german shepard


----------



## mercer_me

20Silverado05;1109634 said:


> all black german shepard


I se it now. My aunt and uncle have a shepard lab mix and it is a realy good dog.


----------



## 20Silverado05

mercer_me;1109640 said:


> I se it now. My aunt and uncle have a shepard lab mix and it is a realy good dog.


yea she is a really good dog by my side no matter what ill post some better pics soon


----------



## mercer_me

20Silverado05;1109681 said:


> yea she is a really good dog by my side no matter what ill post some better pics soon


That is the same way with my aunt and uncle's dog, he never leaves my uncle's side.


----------



## mule585

mercer_me;1109640 said:


> I se it now. My aunt and uncle have a shepard lab mix and it is a realy good dog.


i used to have one just like that amazing dogs. very very smart


----------



## Donny O.

I posted pictures of my dogs a while back but as it sit here reading the updates to this thread tonight It occured to me that I should show a picture of my real plowing buddy. wants to ride with me all hours of the day or night and keeps me company. so here is a pic of my best buddy.....my 82 year old father. picture is from a fishing trip this summer...him and the first fish of the day...Lake trout.


----------



## 06Sierra

Here are my two. Abby (on the left) will be 1 on Thanksgiving and Whitney is 8.


----------



## tmf lawn care

here mine smokie


----------



## jasonz

*not sure if she could go for hours*

Im not sure she would be good to plow for hours but she is pretty good in the car so we'll see.


----------



## rjnjr1019

*here are my copilots*

they love riding with me...


----------



## jasonz

rjnjr1019;1117335 said:


> they love riding with me...


hahaha they look good at it too.


----------



## rjnjr1019

*up and cominr rider*

not too many people come near my truck with 2 mastiffs with there heads sticking out the windows. she will be riding with me aswell.


----------



## dunlaps lawncare

here one of my lab
View attachment lilly.bmp


----------



## plowguy43

Here's my old girl all 180lbs of her, turning 7 in January. Crazy its been this long....


----------



## rjnjr1019

nice looking dog dont you just love them...


----------



## JayD2

Any one breed Boxers? Were thinking of getting another one next year some time so ours will have some one to play with.


----------



## rjnjr1019

*breeding*

I breed Neapolitan Mastiffs , there is a guy local that breeds Boxers I see when he is due for another litter if you want..


----------



## plowguy43

rjnjr1019;1117391 said:


> nice looking dog dont you just love them...


Oh god yeah. Talk about a loyal easy going dog. She's had to take the back seat in our attention to our 4year old son but no matter what she never gets upset. Even if he's jumping on her, trying to ride her, sliding off the couch across her stomach (she normally lies right against the couch). Best dog I've ever had.


----------



## fordzilla

another pic of my lil buddy










he got hit by a car last summer but he still made it through which i thank god for. found out last week he has arthritis in his hips so he has to take half a pill everyday for the rest of his days. hopefully his legs dont give out, if they do i am gonna get him put down :crying::crying::crying: i cant imagine not having him anymore, its hard enough just saying it. hes the best dog i ever had and we havent spent any longer than a day or 2 apart since we brought him home


----------



## JayD2

rjnjr1019;1117399 said:


> I breed Neapolitan Mastiffs , there is a guy local that breeds Boxers I see when he is due for another litter if you want..


OK, thanks


----------



## plowguy43

fordzilla;1117422 said:


> another pic of my lil buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he got hit by a car last summer but he still made it through which i thank god for. found out last week he has arthritis in his hips so he has to take half a pill everyday for the rest of his days. hopefully his legs dont give out, if they do i am gonna get him put down :crying::crying::crying: i cant imagine not having him anymore, its hard enough just saying it. hes the best dog i ever had and we havent spent any longer than a day or 2 apart since we brought him home


Glucosomine and Fish oil everyday and he'll be a new dog. No lie, I had a Britany Spaniel get arthritus when he was 10. We gave him that every morning with Food and within an hour he was a different dog. He lived to 17 and had to be put down because he lost the use of his throat muscles and couldn't swallow food anymore.


----------



## fordzilla

plowguy43;1117471 said:


> Glucosomine and Fish oil everyday and he'll be a new dog. No lie, I had a Britany Spaniel get arthritus when he was 10. We gave him that every morning with Food and within an hour he was a different dog. He lived to 17 and had to be put down because he lost the use of his throat muscles and couldn't swallow food anymore.


yea? we have a brittany spaniel too, but she is very very hyper, the most hyper living thing i ever saw literally.
Glucosomine, is that a pill or liquid? ill try that with fish oil. hopefully he will be a more active. he would lie on the couch 24/7 if he didnt have to go outside to take care of buisness.
should i give it to him along with the pills hes already taking? i dont wanna have him drugged up to much and screw him up even worse lol


----------



## plowguy43

Hahaha- I'm not a doctor/vet but they are just supplements not medicine. I take them myself daily with a multi vitamin, B12, flaxseed oil, and milk thistle. So yes you can give them to him, its all natural and found in foods. The Fish oil can be bought as a liquid or in a gelcap. My dog (current Mastiff and the Brittany) both liked the gelcaps and would eat them. I don't know if they just liked the taste or what. The glucosomine can be bought from Walmart as a flavored dog tablet that is chewable or you can give them the "people" version. Our version has powder inside it, but our dog never noticed when it was tossed in his food since he ate so fast. We'd just toss both pills in his food and be done with it.


----------



## qualitycut

JayD2;1117398 said:


> Any one breed Boxers? Were thinking of getting another one next year some time so ours will have some one to play with.


I have been throwing this idea around also. When my boxer and my buddies get together they just have a blast.


----------



## AEI

Here is mine.

She likes my Jeep wrangler the best though. Everytime I Look in the mirror... I see some chic snapping cell phone pics of her.

I put her on my boat to see if she liked that while it was on land. Looks as if she will be getting a doggy lifevest next season because she was right at home there as well.


----------



## show-n-go

She only like to ride in my truck, any other car leaves the driveway and she doesn't care, if i start my truck she goes crazy to get in it..


----------



## tcfirerescue13

my puppy Belle. she likes to sleep in the truck. hopefully she will love to go for rides! she is an american/old english bulldog 8wks old today


----------



## plowguy43

What a cute dog!


----------



## fordzilla

plowguy43;1118689 said:


> What a cute dog!


x2, looks like she will be a big one. she got some big paws


----------



## tcfirerescue13

her mom was 60lbs and the dad was 80lbs. so we are guessing around 70lbs.


----------



## pongow26

Anyone have a cure for motion sickness for a dog? I have a 6mo. old puppy that I just took on his first plow ride - only about an hour - he lost his whole lunch on my passenger seat


----------



## mtnzone

................


----------



## mtnzone

*Zach and Zoey Truly awesome Friends*

When they were five months


----------



## turn54

nice pic, miss my old plowing buddy


----------



## pelt35

*My helper*

Here is my 7 yr old Brit, She was about 1or 2 here


----------



## JayD2

pelt35;1124401 said:


> Here is my 7 yr old Brit, She was about 1or 2 here
> View attachment 84207


LOL.....LMAO......That's good....


----------



## EliteJ

*My Plowing Buddies!*

Koda the English Bulldog loves stinking up the truck!
Oliver the one eyed pug. He is a little **** but a loyal dog! Always by my side!


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Here's Hannah, Likes riding on short trips, gets too bored to go plowing


----------



## Backwoods

This is my Bug, she is a Registered German Shepherd one of the craziest dogs that i have ever had. its all about 
the stick and rocks and balls with her. When your working she is always bugging you with one of thoes. All the time!!! 
But she loves going for rides in the truck.


----------



## nicks_xj

this is my copilet and plowing buddy that will be with me forever R.I.P grandpa :crying:


----------



## IPLOWSNO

awesome sheperd backwoods

thats too bad nick rip gramps


----------



## nicks_xj

thanks man its been hard tryin to keep it together these past couple of days


----------



## KC9MDQ

My plowing buddies , Duke ( the weiner dog ) and Maggie , R.I.P.

Winters won't be the same without her.


----------



## Beachernaut

Here's mine. Although he doesn't plow much with me. Have to fold the rear seats down in the Blazer when he does go somewhere.

He's kinda lazy...


----------



## pitrack

nicks_xj;1130606 said:


> this is my copilet and plowing buddy that will be with me forever R.I.P grandpa :crying:


RIP. Gotta show him you can keep truckin, I'm sure that's what he would want you to do


----------



## Lux Lawn

mtnzone;1122801 said:


> *Zach and Zoey Truly awesome Friends*
> 
> When they were five months


Great looking dogs, having litter mates is great.


----------



## nicks_xj

pitrack;1132989 said:


> RIP. Gotta show him you can keep truckin, I'm sure that's what he would want you to do


yea, im gonna try to i know its gonna be hard


----------



## mtnzone

HEY lux/LARRY THANKS!!!


----------



## acornish

heres my 2 and my daughter


----------



## Landscapes8988

my chocolate lab... you gotta go you gotta go!


----------



## Ford Guy

here's a pic of my plow partner


----------



## Landscapes8988

excactly what mine does!


----------



## thandrinos




----------



## Lux Lawn

JayD2;1105043 said:


> Yeah, and don't forget about their farts, snoring, slobbers after drinking...LOL


But we wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## cf1128

Manny rides shotgun with me


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

*here's an action shot of my buddy!*

sorry phone pic... but he loves the snow almost as much as his daddy!


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

This is how he started...now he is a monster at... the first was him at 8 months... so here he is at 8 weeks with his favorite toy!....which was as big as him at first


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

*woops...*









There we go... now it is the right way...


----------



## hdelectraglide

DaytonBioLawns;1154874 said:


> sorry phone pic... but he loves the snow almost as much as his daddy!
> View attachment 87002


Thats great i love to see my buddies high step and dance in the snow its great


----------



## T.French

Mr.Biggs cant get out the door without him.


----------



## advl66

Hopefully ill have a little riding buddy.trying to get this black lab mix puppy


----------



## Bigrd1

This one's mine. He'll be 2 in january love playing with any type of ball not easy when hes putting them under your feet though.


----------



## Bigrd1

Here's another!!


----------



## cj7plowing

this is mine havent take him on a run yet as we got him at the end of the plow season last year.

he was born in december and didnt know how to pee on anything other than snow. he would stand on that last little mountian of snow to pee for about 2 weeks, before he peed in the grass.


----------



## charliesoutdoor

my buddy broc


----------



## tat2d_diver

Here's my buddy. He is loving his first winter!


----------



## FisherVMan

Some really great pictures on here............. try to guess the breed of this "pup"








He does NOT like plowing and I always carry him in the back! As he has a tendence to "howl" when I try to put him in the cab?????

All joking aside here is the Plow Boss in action!


----------



## mercer_me

FisherVMan;1176765 said:


> Some really great pictures on here............. try to guess the breed of this "pup"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does NOT like plowing and I always carry him in the back! As he has a tendence to "howl" when I try to put him in the cab?????


Is that a real coyote? Coyotes don't come around me, they get shot if they do. HAHA


----------



## JasonRG

Not the best picture of her, but she sure loves being in the truck with me!










She tends to favor her summer ride more though. Thumbs Up


----------



## JustMag

FisherVMan;1176765 said:


> Some really great pictures on here............. try to guess the breed of this "pup"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does NOT like plowing and I always carry him in the back! As he has a tendence to "howl" when I try to put him in the cab?????
> 
> All joking aside here is the Plow Boss in action!


 a Coy-dog?? A friend of mine in Indiana has one ..........that's what he calls it


----------



## Ford Guy

Here's another one of my plow buddy


----------



## chevyman51

Ford Guy;1181979 said:


> Here's another one of my plow buddy


just kicked back enjoyin the ride


----------



## pitrack

Ford Guy;1181979 said:


> Here's another one of my plow buddy


Haha the arm on the arm rest is great!


----------



## PlatinumService

this is my plow buddy...... had to put him down today... never an easy thing to do


----------



## xc23

just waking up and ready to go


----------



## boxerplowing

here are my 2 plowing buddies


----------



## boxerplowing

qualitycut;1105006 said:


> Boxers are great dogs, besides when they think they can sit on your lap.


no kidding.. i have 2 - 75lb lapdog boxers


----------



## JayD2

boxerplowing;1182586 said:


> here are my 2 plowing buddies


Awww.. We love Boxers, ours looks a lot like you tan one. We are wanting to get another one for him to have a little brother to play with. We're thing about this spring..


----------



## boxerplowing

yea i saw the pic of yours.. the brindle girl we rescued her from an abusive home.. sweet dogs.. not that bright but they sure are cute lol


----------



## boxerplowing

incase you haven't figured it out.. thats why my company name is Boxer Ice & Snow Management


----------



## Ford Guy

Sorry to hear about your dog Platinum Service. I had to do the same thing to my original plow buddy back in October,


----------



## Bison

Lots of great dogs, lost my original best buddy 3 years ago and not being ready for puppy training I rescued a senior dog from the pound. He came with no info, not even a name. We named him Lucky 








He was very old and decrepit but was as happy and loyal as a dog could be. We just lost him Thanksgiving weekend so I'll be training a new plow dog this winter








The dingo dog doesn't like snowplowing.....


----------



## PHL

He likes to be out in the plow...but insists on taking his bed along. He enjoys the shoveling routes even more!


----------



## randomb0b123




----------



## ken643

Doesn't anyone plow with a HOT babe in a bikini as a buddy? I was hoping t see those pics, LOL


----------



## randomb0b123

Right you are ken


----------



## PlatinumService

Ford Guy;1183253 said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog Platinum Service. I had to do the same thing to my original plow buddy back in October,


Thanks Ford Guy.

it just happend really fast... we adopted him from the spca and gave him a great life... i think it made it harder because he was so thankful to us for giving him a home... he was a really great dog.. never any problems never had to cage him from day 1 and he never ate anything he wasnt supposed to. i dont think i will get another dog after this guy. He set the bar way too high.


----------



## Cutter1

here is mine, her name is roxy. She is a big lap dog too!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

boxerplowing;1182606 said:


> no kidding.. i have 2 - 75lb lapdog boxers


I have a 105lb lapdog Lab, there are days I wish I had a little **** dog.


----------



## advl66

here is my new puppy,she was born on thanksgiving day. she comes home next week after her first vet visit.. havent picked a good name yet.


----------



## boxerplowing

Cutter1;1189435 said:


> here is mine, her name is roxy. She is a big lap dog too!!


wow.. thats a big girl.. how much does she weight?? my female is only 70lbs


----------



## s. donato

foxriderdrew93;1192687 said:


> here is my new puppy,she was born on thanksgiving day. she comes home next week after her first vet visit.. havent picked a good name yet.


how about meyer, fisher, or western ;-)


----------



## JayD2

Cutter1;1189435 said:


> here is mine, her name is roxy. She is a big lap dog too!!


Ahhh...Roxy is cute, she looks like our Chew...and he loves to sit like that at the door too.


----------



## watatrp

She loves the cold and also doubles as my truck's security system.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

heres mine momma spoiled him as a pup,

he can creep upstairs and get in my bed with out being noticed, he is good too seeing ihave my desk under the stairs.

so i made him his own bed,










his son is a real badass, the kids left them together in the kennel and my dog was cornered and got bit up by his son. which mentally screwed with my dog.

so one day my dog is in the kennel and his son was on a chain, i hear them growling ateach other and yelled at them and all went quiet. then i hear chaos,

i look out the window and the son chewed a hole thru the kennel and was standing over my dog,my dogs lips were quivering bleeding wtf

i can just see it now,

dad, what you gonna do your out there and i am in here.

son, oh yeah well here i am.

i was like holy **** he ripped thru that fence in seconds. thats why he got the name houdini,

heres our other pups, these are always the first to go, we have people that bought them in pa that came up on a whim to see if we had another litter. thats a compliment right threre.

















one day i pull up to a store and parked right next to me is a dog that looked like mine so i ask the guy and sure enough it was. the guys like i would'nt pet him , so i reach in and sure enough he remembers me and starts loving me,the guys like he really was your s huh, i said ya think. as someone else came by he turned into get outta my truck dog lol


----------



## Cutter1

Roxy is about 70lbs also. I think she had beer muscles in that pic.


----------



## dakotaskustoms

Here are my two ... 
Ziva, Boxer Pup, 9 weeks old, Rescued from Texas. Now acclimated to Maine Snow...

And Ginger, a Boxer/Sheltie Mix who is 6Months Old. Both LOVE the snow.


----------



## JayD2

dakotaskustoms;1193988 said:


> Here are my two ...
> Ziva, Boxer Pup, 9 weeks old, Rescued from Texas. Now acclimated to Maine Snow...
> 
> And Ginger, a Boxer/Sheltie Mix who is 6Months Old. Both LOVE the snow.


Ahhh...Ziva looks like one on our calender, we love boxers. We want to get another boxer pup for our Chew to have some one to play with. Hoping that will be in the spring.

Both are cute..congrats..


----------



## JPMAKO

*My Kids*

These are my kids: Lab is a 14 month old female and the Shep is an 11 month old male. They are the best of friends.
There are a lot of pictures of them on this forum.


----------



## randomb0b123

jay the boxer collies ears look awesome theyre huge sonar ears haha


----------



## IC-Smoke

"Diesel" Long haired 100% German Shepherd! He will be 3 on 1/16/11


----------



## JayD2

IC-Smoke;1194496 said:


> "Diesel" Long haired 100% German Shepherd! He will be 3 on 1/16/11


IC......LOL, I see I'm not the only one who likes to give his buddy comfort with a pillow. My boxer likes to get up on the bed with me and lay down, I give him his own pillow and he has his own little blanket. My wife will come in and LHAO because he looks like a kid laying there all covered up with his head on a pillow....


----------



## rjlucas4th

This is Max, he is a French Bulldog. Great plowing buddy, he goes everywhere with me!


----------



## IC-Smoke

JayD2;1194531 said:


> IC......LOL, I see I'm not the only one who likes to give his buddy comfort with a pillow. My boxer likes to get up on the bed with me and lay down, I give him his own pillow and he has his own little blanket. My wife will come in and LHAO because he looks like a kid laying there all covered up with his head on a pillow....


He is a lover! we purchased new furniture and he is not allowed up on the couches except his couch in the office. He has figured out to use his paws to pull down the sheets on the spare bed to get under the sheets. He also uses this trick to get either the wife or I up out of bed. Having a 100lbs of shepherd pull the sheets off you in the morning isnt very fun when you want to sleep in.


----------



## JayD2

IC-Smoke;1198786 said:


> He is a lover! we purchased new furniture and he is not allowed up on the couches except his couch in the office. He has figured out to use his paws to pull down the sheets on the spare bed to get under the sheets. He also uses this trick to get either the wife or I up out of bed. Having a 100lbs of shepherd pull the sheets off you in the morning isnt very fun when you want to sleep in.


LOL.....I'm glad I'm not alone...


----------



## Cutter1

Here is a front view of my girl roxy.


----------



## JayD2

Cutter1;1200843 said:


> Here is a front view of my girl roxy.


The top pix, she looks like my chew,


----------



## rjm5133

here's mine. the golden is max and the rot. is apollo


----------



## boxerplowing

wow.. a lot of boxer plow buddies on here!! for those of you with boxers, i have two!! so feel my pain LOL bad.. but great dogs


----------



## JayD2

boxerplowing;1201307 said:


> wow.. a lot of boxer plow buddies on here!! for those of you with boxers, i have two!! so feel my pain LOL bad.. but great dogs


Well don't leave us hanging here, show us their pix...


----------



## Lux Lawn

Here is Storm & Zoe on their first birthday 12/14/10.
Boxers are great dogs.


----------



## JayD2

Lux Lawn;1203031 said:


> Here is Storm & Zoe on their first birthday 12/14/10.
> Boxers are great dogs.


Ahhh....happy birthday Storm & Zoe.....

I just got my new calendar of Boxers today in the mail. Cant get enough of them LOL.


----------



## randomb0b123

that pic is awesome the dogs wearing bday hats i think im going to make that my comp background


----------



## JayD2

randomb0b123;1203170 said:


> that pic is awesome the dogs wearing bday hats i think im going to make that my comp background


My wife did this to our boxer and sends it out by e-mail to ever one she knows who is having a birthday. I just found out that she has to send it to me first from her work computer. I will post it in a bit..


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Prescious is the Pitbull Black Lab mix. Rescued her back @ Christmas 2006. 4.5 years old.

Daisey is the AKC golden retriever. I got her back in October of 2008. Shes just over 2 years old.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

A few more recent pictures...


----------



## J&R Landscaping

JPMAKO;1194248 said:


> These are my kids: Lab is a 14 month old female and the Shep is an 11 month old male. They are the best of friends.
> There are a lot of pictures of them on this forum.


Great picture!



IC-Smoke;1194496 said:


> "Diesel" Long haired 100% German Shepherd! He will be 3 on 1/16/11


Cool dog! Looks like hes ready to go to work on the backhoe!


----------



## 10elawncare

Our 7 month old Australian Shep/ American Staff mix Kali. The 2nd pic is what happens when I don't take her plowing.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Oh boy! I hope she didn't swallow any of that!


----------



## Townie

Here's Bob


----------



## Lux Lawn

JayD2;1203040 said:


> Ahhh....happy birthday Storm & Zoe.....
> 
> I just got my new calendar of Boxers today in the mail. Cant get enough of them LOL.


Can never have enough Boxers, they really are great dogs.


randomb0b123;1203170 said:


> that pic is awesome the dogs wearing bday hats i think im going to make that my comp background


Thats awesome, What part of Cleveland are you from?


JayD2;1203539 said:


> My wife did this to our boxer and sends it out by e-mail to ever one she knows who is having a birthday. I just found out that she has to send it to me first from her work computer. I will post it in a bit..


Great idea with the Birthday email, I may have to do that "Happy Birthday " from Zoe & Storm.
Can't wait until you post pictures of yours.


----------



## JayD2

Lux Lawn;1207996 said:


> Can never have enough Boxers, they really are great dogs.
> 
> Thats awesome, What part of Cleveland are you from?
> 
> Great idea with the Birthday email, I may have to do that "Happy Birthday " from Zoe & Storm.
> Can't wait until you post pictures of yours.


Yeah, I am still trying to get that up, I had my wife send it to me from her work and I got it down loaded but cant find it when I try to post...She took one of those happy birthday balloons and tied it to his collar and if you could only see his face.....he did not like it at all, LOL but thats what makes the pix so good....I will keep trying though. Its not the best pix of him because of the angle she took it, but its still funny..


----------



## JayD2

Think I just found it.....Let me try....


----------



## JayD2

OK, that did not work....I hate being stupid..


----------



## JayD2

OK, I think this may work....Remember, he did not like having this balloon tie to his collar....My wife sends this pix to every one who is having a birthday...


----------



## randomb0b123

that dog dosent look happy at all hahahaha


----------



## JayD2

randomb0b123;1208911 said:


> that dog dosent look happy at all hahahaha


Oh, you think he wasn't , you should have seen our cat when my wife did that to her....LOL.....She took off like a bat out of hell. She ran down stairs into the basement and you could hear that balloon smacking everything in site....She was so mad she would not even come back up until the next day....We even offered her her treat treats....She came up the next day with no collar on, we went down there and found it floating at the ceiling lol...


----------



## aperfcrcle

IC-Smoke;1194496 said:


> "Diesel" Long haired 100% German Shepherd! He will be 3 on 1/16/11


Hey man, where did you get that dog? I had one that looked just like him but he is a service dog for a veteran now. Heres a pic:


----------



## Lux Lawn

JayD2;1208822 said:


> OK, I think this may work....Remember, he did not like having this balloon tie to his collar....My wife sends this pix to every one who is having a birthday...


Great picture, and great idea.
No he doesn't look happy.


----------



## JPMAKO

aperfcrcle;1209163 said:


> Hey man, where did you get that dog? I had one that looked just like him but he is a service dog for a veteran now. Heres a pic:


Love the Long Hair Sheps (Coated). My mother used to breed Sheps when I was younger and I remember there were three in one litter. I took one (Spike) my Grandparents took one coated (Sugar) and one stock coat (Heidi) and the other coated went to a family friend. You want to see a real Long Coat here is an older picture of Sugar in the early spring.


----------



## JayD2

My snow plowing buddy found something he likes doing better other than getting out in the cold....:crying:


----------



## Lux Lawn

JayD2, he is like my Boxers...just takes over the couch whenever they want.


----------



## JayD2

LOL, must be a Boxer thing...


----------



## cj7plowing

here is my new tractor driver, all he requires is dog food and water. alot cheaper than the bananas I have to feed the rest of my help:laughing:


----------



## Plow Babe

This is SnowFlake. My parents (who live in FL) sent her to me to be my plowing buddy.


----------



## JayD2

Plow Babe;1237508 said:


> This is SnowFlake. My parents (who live in FL) sent her to me to be my plowing buddy.


LOL....:laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

This is Ralph. He is a 3 "leged" Boston Terier. He was hit by a car when he was a puppy so he had to get on of his back legs amputated. He hets around great though. He can keep up with any other dog with out a problem. He is very ruff when he plays so he has to play with bigger dogs. He used to love playing with my aunt and uncle's Irish Wolf Hounds but, they are now dead so he has to play with my aunt and uncle's new dogs, wich is a 1 year old Golden Recheiver and a 5 month old Irish Wolf Hound. Ralph doesn't come plowing though becouse he is small and he likes to stand up and look out the windo so, he flies all through the cab when I'm plowing. He's a good fog though.

(If it was up to me he wouldn't be aloud on the furnature. But my Mom lets him so, I can't say any thing.)


----------



## JayD2

Here is my updated pix of my SnowPlow Buddy...He loves going with me...Thumbs Up


----------



## coldcoffee

Here's Fuzzy Buddy, these shots are from a late storm we had in April of 09. He was already starting to blow out his coat...he fills 3 shop vacs at the groomer. He's a great sport while plowing and his reward is getting to climb the piles when we're done.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Nice picture JayD.


----------



## grandview

Lux Lawn;1259112 said:


> Nice picture JayD.


Who's fooling who/ The dog took the picture of his owner.


----------



## DScapes

*Plowin Buddy*

Here's a picture of my 70 pound Golden Doodle, about 2 and a half.

He's yet to come in the truck with me plowing. The last thing he wants to do is work!

(Hope the pics work, first uploads...)


----------



## randomb0b123

is that one of those low allergy dogs?


----------



## DScapes

supposedly hypoalergenic and non-shedding.

I have terrible allergies and I have no problems with him. Shocking.

Although he doesnt lose his coat via shedding, he still leaves quite a bit of hair laying around. But hey, he's a dog!


----------



## JTK324

*My plowing buddy*

This My 1 1/2 year golden he loves the truck


----------



## qualitycut

Lux Lawn;1203031 said:


> Here is Storm & Zoe on their first birthday 12/14/10.
> Boxers are great dogs.


Thats a great pic. I got my first boxer about 4 years ago and I will never own a different breed.


----------



## mercer_me

JTK324;1263811 said:


> This My 1 1/2 year golden he loves the truck


My aunt and uncle have a 1.5 year old Golden Retreiver. He is a great dog. He is very smart and loves people. He also gets along great with my Boston Terier.


----------



## The PuSher MaN

That is a great looking dog you got there Cold Coffee


----------



## njsnowremoval

*Heres mine*

Heres mine he just kays in the truck, this will be my first year plowing so we shall see, do you guys take them ot every now and again to let them go, and strech the legs or do they just stay in the truck the hole time. Hes a yrld black lab pure bred. hes small and loves to run and stay in shape. Loads of energy but when its time for sleep he lets you know it. :laughing:

Edit: please excuse the mess, Were in the process of moving things around.


----------



## Lux Lawn

grandview;1259116 said:


> Who's fooling who/ The dog took the picture of his owner.


That is funny.
Sorry Jay.



qualitycut;1263825 said:


> Thats a great pic. I got my first boxer about 4 years ago and I will never own a different breed.


Thanks.
These are my first two Boxers & I will have nothing but Boxers from here on out.


----------



## coldcoffee

The PuSher MaN;1266062 said:


> That is a great looking dog you got there Cold Coffee


Thanks Pusher Man, he's a rescue and had pretty rough start in this world w/ the abuse he sustained and had to train out of him, and took a lot to build his self confidence. Now he's just an amazing companion.

Quick story...Last year my mom was hospitalized for about 6 months, back and forth from hospitals to nursing care facilities...anyway, the care facilities would allow me to bring him in to visit, which was really cool. What I didn't anticipate was all the attention the dog would get from other patients as well as staff members, and I kept getting requests to bring him back.

Anyway, there was one elderly gentleman who asked if he could visit w/ Bo, my dog. I said of course and the nurse wheeled him out for a visit. Bo gave the guy a kiss, and his eyes began to tear up. He smiled, laughed and talked up a storm for over an hour. Before I noticed the entire staff was standing just around the corner peaking and talking about us, as if they couldn't believe what was happening. Later after the visit, the nurse informed me that it was the first time the man had spoken to anyone. Probably about the most humbling experience of my life, and a new respect for what these fine companions are capable of accomplishing.

I've always felt that dogs and other animals have a 6th sense. After the first visit, I would just let Bo lead me to whomever he wanted to visit, and he always knew where to go. He did things for people that I could never do. He knocked down the mental wall barriers that some had built for who knows how long, you could read it in their faces.

If anyone has a dog w/ reasonable manners and is gentle, I strongly recommend giving it a try. It will have an impact on your own life.


----------



## mchur01

My Plow Buddies, Winston the weiner & Kayla the hound.


----------



## grandview

Dog sitting this week. Mine is the brown one. Took them all out for coffee today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1278342 said:


> Dog sitting this week. Mine is the brown one. Took them all out for coffee today.


Nice dogs.... she looks concerned by that Ford emblem though.


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1278363 said:


> Nice dogs.... she looks concerned by that Ford emblem though.


Nope. He's saying good thing were not in a Chevy!:laughing:


----------



## JK-Plow

He looks more like he's thinking, when is he going to let me drive.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*good dog*

give a dog a bone...


----------



## sn95vert

When my dogs not plowing, he's harassing the cat and hangs out by the pool.


----------



## DieselLover

just a couple pics of my familys pup his name is bruin wat a character he is


----------



## DieselLover

just a few more and his ride not mine its his when he is shotgun


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

My pup


----------



## grandview

Poor dog wondering what he did wrong to get stuck with you.


----------



## shouldawent

always waiting and ready to roll


----------



## vegaman04

Helping clean out the work van and then going for a ride.


----------



## kimber750

Headed out.


----------



## greenbaylawns

Here's Layla


----------



## thesnowman269

heres mine his names tucker. my sister brought him home for me on christmas day when i was 16. best dog ive ever had doesnt always listen but an awesome plow buddy. this is before i gave him a bath by the way. he felt the need to play in some oil i had spilled in the garage. paw prints everywhere


----------



## doh

My Daughter's Dog, 3 others in the truck, none in the Sail Boat though


----------



## BUFF

doh said:


> View attachment 258723
> 
> My Daughter's Dog, 3 others in the truck, none in the Sail Boat though



There's a very active thread for Mans Best Friend if you're interested.


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/mans-best-friend.174993/page-332#post-2665497


----------

